# Aluminum sheet



## shushu

Where is everyone getting there aluminum sheeting for building the decks for their boats. I have looked around and can't find anywhere that carries 4x8 sheets. Anywhere around Augusta or Athens/Conyers?


----------



## Big7

Any of the metro Tull Metals.

Or.. Try local fab shops and see if they have 
a "drop" you can usually get it if it has been on the shelf
for a while.


----------



## ben300win

Pircle sheet metal in Gainesville. Northeast metals in lavonia.


----------



## aabradley82

Athens steel can order it. They just don't keep it in stock. N


----------



## BigCats

Metals USA ,or it may be us metals there around gainsville but deliver in augusta everyday I order all my steel there , I don't have number with me but you can Google it ask for Owen good guy.


----------



## thompsonsz71

Augusta machine


----------



## Steve08

thompsonsz71 said:


> Augusta machine<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Same here, no complains...


----------



## thedudeabides

Ryerson, Phoenix Metals, Southern Aluminum Finishing


----------



## grizzley30814

Check with the local sign shops in Augusta. Finuf or AAA signs should have some. One of them may be willing to sell a sheet to you or maybe even order you in some. I know when I was working in the shops back in the day we used plenty of .080 and had it in the bin on hand.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Did you ever find what you wanted for your project?  If not, what is the minimum size you need?


----------



## ishootlittlebucks

There is a scrap yard here that gets lots of full and partial sheets of aluminum. Last time I was there, they had sheets of 1/8" diamond plate that must have been 20 feet long. The stack was higher than your waist. They sell it by the pound. The last 4 x 8 sheet of 1/8" I bought was $80. 

This is in Fl not Ga, but my point is try larger scrap yards.


----------

